# Grand Daddy Purps



## greenmentat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm looking for any information I can get on GDP:
Does it like to be topped?
Is it really a 10 week plant?
How long would veg it to get 3 ounces per plant?
What training method would you use to get 3 ounces per plant? specifically with 4 plants under one 600 watt light
I've noticed that they drink water like no other plant I've seen, especially in the stretch, can they also handle heavy nutes?
I've seen that they grow low and wide so I'm planning on filling my whole 15x15 space with GDP and then using a drip system to feed into the soil, good idea?
I've read they aren't a spectacular yielder, any thoughts on that?
Will dropping the temps down to 70 in the last two weeks bring out more purple? What if you don't do it at 'night'?
Is there anything this plant really doesn't like? Does like? 
Anything else you can think of....
Thanks!

*I know there's already a GDP thread but I didn't want to hijack the thread and the good man who started it seemed more interested in where to obtain the clone


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 19, 2011)

Not really sure on the specifics of the strain as I never grew it but one thing I notices you said 15x15 was the size of your space.  With one 600 watt light you are ridicuously hopelessly underlit. Your max amount of space with min light required for flower would be 18 sq ft. and you have 225 sq ft.  For decent results you need to section off your room and try to keep all your light in a contained area to make the most of your lumens.  That is going to be one of the biggest factors in your yield.


----------



## ganjaguitar11 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thx LJ, I might have elaborated I have 12 600 watt lights in the space, so maybe just a tad under lit.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 19, 2011)

Apothecary have been growing and refining this all-indica variety for five years. Her ancestors have grown in the hills of Northern California for over two decades, where her phenotypes have been known by many different names including Grape Ape, Purple Erkel, and Grandaddy Grape Ape.

As an indoor crop, Granddaddy Purple is equally happy in hydro or soil. With a pure indica heritage, this plant is predisposed to a short bushy stature. Granddaddy branches extensively, making her less than ideal for SOG style grows, but she can be trained to make an awesome super crop garden. When left to her natural tendencies, this strain will make a nice big shrub that reaches about 3 feet indoors or up to 8 feet outdoors. She is a hardy grower with tight internodes and dense dark green to purple leaves.

Granddaddy Purple is easy to work with throughout her growth cycle. She likes a cool temperature, between 70-80 F, and can be very forgiving so long as she is adequately watered. Due to her high resin output and dense structure, this plant can be alluring to mites.

Granddaddy Purple finishes her flowering cycle in 8-9 weeks. The buds are dense green nuggets that gain royal purple hues as they mature. Depending on the size she is allowed to reach, Granddaddy Purple can yield between 0.5 and 3.5 ounces apiece. outdoor plants will really deliver, with potential yields between 8 ounces and 5 pounds.

There is a potent, undeniable grape tinge to this plant' aroma, and a sweet grape taste that lingers subtly on the tongue. Granddaddy Purple's effects are enduring, with a smooth even feeling throughout. For an indica, her buzz is surprisingly alert and energetic rather than sedating. This is a good smoke for walking in the high meadows and swimming in the lake afterwards. Medicinally, this variety has given relief to cancer / chemotherapy patients. Granddaddy Purple has taken first prize in no less than four pot competitions: The Inglewood Medical Cannabis Cup in 2004, and the Green Cup in 2004, 2005, and 2006.

Just some info i found, hope it helps.


----------



## greenmentat (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Iron Emmet


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 21, 2011)

Anytime man, hope it helped.


----------

